# booster fan in a chimney



## peach (Jan 10, 2011)

until today, I've never seen this..

Old wood burning fire place.. the previous owners (35 years ago or so), installed some kind of fan in the flue "because the living room fire place doesn't draft well"..  it looks like they've extended the chimney (maybe first attempt).

In any event, in the other fire box, the current owner (of 35 years) has installed a gas log sealed unit (different flue, same chimney).

When we did the gas pressure test, we suggested that both flues be cleaned an inspected by a chimney sweep (which they've done).. who has suggested they remove the fan (with which I concur)... for a lot of reasons..

Ever seen a fan installed to assist fireplace drafting?


----------



## Yankee (Jan 10, 2011)

only on top of the chimney and only wind powered


----------



## mark handler (Jan 10, 2011)

These guys claim they carry chimney fans for down draft problems. Increase air flow up the chimney and prevent smoke from coming into your room with our draft inducer fans

http://www.northlineexpress.com/category/fans-blowers.asp


----------



## Mac (Jan 11, 2011)

Not no way, not no how!


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a chimney sweep business in one of my previous lives. I have seen several of these units, but I have never installed one.

I understand they work quite well.

However, I would never allow one to remain in place for a gas insert, or gas log set. The fan could not continue to be in place for a gas insert, since the vent(s) (direct vents have two vents) could not be installed if the fan were still in place. With a gas log, the fireplace flue does not undergo any changes (typically) and it would be possible for the fan to remain in place (physically possible), but it would not be approved unless it was specifically listed for such an application.

I'm just curious peach, since I've installed hundreds of gas fireplaces, how did they install the vent if the fan was still in place when you got there? You stated that it was a "sealed unit" so I'm guessing that it was not a "vent free" since these are open to the room.

Anyway, good call.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

> Not no way, not no how!


Mac,

Why not if it is listed?


----------



## GHRoberts (Jan 11, 2011)

Since chimney fires are common, I thought I would look at the product referenced above.

It appears the product does not sit in the chimney. It simply blows air into the chimney.

Any fan in the chimney would draw my attention and concern.


----------



## Mac (Jan 11, 2011)

"Some kind of fan" doesn't sound as if its listed. But if it IS listed, and properly installed, well.....   that would be OK.


----------



## peach (Jan 11, 2011)

separate flues.. separate fire boxes.. but after 35 years how much soot and dirt is clogging up the little motor? It's IN the chimney.. about 3 feet down from the top. They are removing it.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh. The ones Ive seen actually mount to the top and they are visible. They are made for that purpose and are listed. They have a fan that sucks the air up the chimney.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 12, 2011)

INLINE Auto-Draft® Blower for Wood Burning Stoves

With the Auto-Draft your hard starting stove draws immediately. No smoky back up--even with moist or hard to ignite types of wood. Once the fire is burning, adjust the variable speed control knob on the electrical box to achieve the maximum efficiency of your stove. The Auto-Draft provides for total utilization of your wood, leaving only a fine ash residue in most cases


----------



## peach (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice, Mark.. I don't think this is what was installed 35 years ago.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jan 12, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> Nice, Mark.. I don't think this is what was installed 35 years ago.


These are to be installed pretty close above the appliance. Not in the chimney! One of the reviews I read said the fan lost balance with accumulation of creosote. Not a long term solution, can't imagine it could receive a listing.

Bill


----------



## peach (Jan 15, 2011)

In any event, they probably aren't a good idea; if the chimney doesn't draft properly, it's an issue with the chimney.

We have seen the mason put a piece of glass in the chimney to ensure final payment (they break it out later).


----------

